# Slumberland - Pinar Toprak



## FlyingAndi (Dec 18, 2022)

So I watched Slumberland on Netflix today with my family.
I really enjoyed the wonderful score by Pinar Toprak, recorded at Air Lyndhurst, mixed by Alan Meyerson.


----------



## José Herring (Dec 18, 2022)

FlyingAndi said:


> So I watched Slumberland on Netflix today with my family.
> I really enjoyed the wonderful score by Pinar Toprak, recorded at Air Lyndhurst, mixed by Alan Meyerson.



She's a fantastic and really sincere composer. I hope that she has continued successes.


----------



## Remnant (Dec 20, 2022)

Really enjoying it. Thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------

